# podcast and usb port/iphone folders



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

2 big annoying questions:

1.I have an iPhone 6 and I use podcast app, as you know the music streaming is via bluetooth.
even if it doesn't use more battery, I'd like to charge the iPhone while i'm in the car but if I plug in the usb, the car stops bluetooth streaming and I can't listen podcast anymore..is it normal?
I don't understand why the playback can't go in the same time!

2.happens once in all these months, I've plugged in the iPhone and in the audi music interface I saw the name of my iPhone and when I have selected, I had several folders like pictures, music podcast and I don't remember if any type..
now everytime I try to do the same thing, I have the response no available media or something like that.
I think iPhone is not fully compatible with Audi and maybe once the car has recognised as an iPod...


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

For these reasons, I have stopped using the iPhone with the car, other than for making phone calls. My music is now on a USB stick plugged into the centre console and a SIM card is used instead of hotspot.

Syncing, connecting, streaming are too much of a pain in the ar*e.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You're right..I'll choose to charge it or listen podcast for the moment..but I know that I'll go crazy soon! Useless sim also for me but is the last month because the only service I use is the radio but is slowly..
I've copied all the MP3 in the jukebox is better


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I have an iPhone 6 and use cached Spotify for my music, bluetooth or plugged in. Trouble is whilst I can toggle between tracks on the steering wheel I don't think I can change folders remotely.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

spotify works also with usb because is an internet source... I've noticed that with radio on the MMI app..


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

If you have the 2 USB ports I believe only one is hooked up to the MMI for streaming. So try plugging it in to the other USB port.

Otherwise there's an electrical outlet in the armrest you can put a charger in I guess.

When I last tried this it transitioned seamlessly from Bluetooth to USB streaming with my iPhone 6+.... but I haven't tried it on the new iOS 9.1 yet.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes a solution is to charge the iPhone under the armrest..maybe also easier to put in or out!
The two USB ports are only for charging


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

visuar said:


> If you have the 2 USB ports I believe only one is hooked up to the MMI for streaming. So try plugging it in to the other USB port.
> 
> Otherwise there's an electrical outlet in the armrest you can put a charger in I guess.
> 
> When I last tried this it transitioned seamlessly from Bluetooth to USB streaming with my iPhone 6+.... but I haven't tried it on the new iOS 9.1 yet.


Thats correct. One of the USB ports also does MMI, the other one is just a charger, so make sure you use the correct one. The one closest to the gear shifter is MMI and charge. I plugged my iphone 6 into the MMI USB while it was playing music via BT and the car switched over to MMI via USB seamlessly.

Now I have an Ipod in the car plugged in to the MMI USB, and the phone will just be used for making calls via BT. I can charge it using the second USB port.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Are you sure about that?! Not to tell you're wrong but I tried both USB ports and when I play podcast via Bluetooth and plug in the phone, it switches to only usb charge and stops Bluetooth streaming..


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Are you sure about that?! Not to tell you're wrong but I tried both USB ports and when I play podcast via Bluetooth and plug in the phone, it switches to only usb charge and stops Bluetooth streaming..


I don' t know about podcasting, but it worked for music.

If you look at the two ports you should see that one has the usual USB symbol plus another symbol that looks like a smart phone (kind of). That's the one to use for MMI.

You might need to check your Connection Manager settings. Maybe the MMI is set to BT only??


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe podcast is a strange thing, I don't have music because I use the juke box..
Ok I'll try again with the other usb but as far as I remember, it wouldn't works


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Maybe podcast is a strange thing, I don't have music because I use the juke box..
> Ok I'll try again with the other usb but as far as I remember, it wouldn't works


I need to figure out how to use the Jukebox...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

For the best result, be sure to have your music renamed like this, Pink Floyd - Money.
Then copy all mp3 in a folder with any name, it's not important and put the folder in a sd card for the mmi reader.
Go in car menu,media and select the sd,choose songs and play one, click the option right button and select copy into the jukebox memory!


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

OK Thanks!


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Are you sure about that?! Not to tell you're wrong but I tried both USB ports and when I play podcast via Bluetooth and plug in the phone, it switches to only usb charge and stops Bluetooth streaming..


It does depend on what kind of tech you have in the car. Not all of them are wired up to the MMI I believe.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can confirm that both usb are for play music from an iPhone or iPod and other media but only with android.
plus, both usb can charge but is recommended to use the one with the battery symbol..maybe is protected or can produce more power (like 2A for a tablet)

in my case, podcast doesn't play via usb


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

I'll have to try it out next week in mine, as I love listening to podcasts while driving.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry to ruin your driving but the only solution is to download podcast in an usb and play them from it..
Let me know!


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Okay, so my podcasts stream perfectly fine when my 6+ is connected over bluetooth. The second I plug in the USB cable it says something along the lines that the media is unsupported [smiley=bigcry.gif]

In the meantime I've ordered a power only lightning cable: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NCR590O

That should allow me to keep charging using the cars USB ports and just stream my audio over bluetooth, as I'm not sure you can tell the car to not connect over USB if you plug in your phone.

I'm really hoping Audi will fix these sort of issues with MMI updates, but I highly doubt that will actually happen given past experiences, sigh.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

exactly! that's what I said! it's very annoying! guys, isn't a Dacia!
that cable is a normal charging cable, I mean there is no difference if is only charging or data/charging..so the car will give the same error!


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> exactly! that's what I said! it's very annoying! guys, isn't a Dacia!
> that cable is a normal charging cable, I mean there is no difference if is only charging or data/charging..so the car will give the same error!


That cable has no data pins connected, so yes, it should be different. It's not an official cable as Apple requires data (sync) + power. I should have it Friday, so I'll let you know if it works.

From the product page: "Blocks data transfer, so no annoying popup on your screen everytime you charge from a PC."


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've thought your solution time ago..but I didn't find a cable like this! Thanks but let me know anyway!


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I've thought your solution time ago..but I didn't find a cable like this! Thanks but let me know anyway!


As expected the cable works beautifully. Just charges, without MMI trying to connect to it!

Cable is short though, but that works fine as my iPhone is in this holder http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LU5LWQK in the center group's left air vent.

For now I'm happy... still hope they fix this though.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

that's what I want to hear! I've read the description and I went it for it too but without holder ! I don't like thing everywhere in the car..
Thanks again, the problem is half solved, but is the most important, charge and streaming!
fortunately I can skip the next podcast from the steering wheel so now is better than before!


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Can you please explain what is your problem?  why you dont like streaming music via cable? Why do you prefer bluetooth music streaming? Ok i know, bt is wireless technology, but when you have to charge your phone, what is the problem to stream music via cable then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No, my problem is that when I listen podcast via Bluetooth, if I put the cableto charge the iPhone,the car switch to USB streaming but podcast doesn't work in that way!
So I'm gonna buy the cable only charge and no data and the music interface won't recognize it as an iPod/iphone


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Im confused, can you play music thats downloaded (cached) to the spotify app, from your iphone via cable? i.e not bluetooth?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

TTKiid said:


> Im confused, can you play music thats downloaded (cached) to the spotify app, from your iphone via cable? i.e not bluetooth?


I don't see why not. I am sure someone will come along to confirm but it appears the OP just has issues with podcasts via usb


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Zombie thread, bringing it back to life...

Is this still an issue? I tried playing spotify through USB at the weekend, no response. Can't activate the phone as a media device in the menu either when plugged in.

More annoyingly, for my wife, plugging the USB in kills the google maps voice as well.


----------

